# Window Fire Shutters



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 17, 2018)

2012 IBC (or 2015 & 2018 as applicable). Where "Protected (P)" openings are permitted in exterior walls.

*705.8.2 Protected openings.* Where openings are required to be protected, fire doors and fire shutters shall comply with Section 716.5 and fire window assemblies shall comply with Section 716.6.

You agree or disagree rolling or swinging shutters are permitted for door openings, not approved for window openings nor a substitute for automatic closing of windows?

I have seen rolling shutters used for window openings!


----------



## RLGA (Oct 17, 2018)

Fire shutters, per NFPA 80, pertain to protection of window openings:

"*3.3.63 Fire Shutter. *A fire door assembly used for the protection of a window opening in an exterior wall."​Therefore, windows can be protected with fire shutters. The reference to Section 716.6 pertains to windows that are designed to have a fire-protection rating by themselves. Thus, if you want to use a shutter over the window, then you comply with Section 716.5; if you don't want shutters over the windows, then the windows must comply with Section 716.6.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 17, 2018)

Ron, Thank you for that reference.
This is an EERO and the wall opening is less than 10 ft., is the shutter still permitted and can it be interior, exterior or does it need to be both sides?


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2018)

I am thinking not approved on eero!!

Fire rated glazing


----------



## Yikes (Oct 17, 2018)

Agree with cda - -shutters don't work on an EERO.  If the building is sprinklered, consider using a water curtain.

https://www.ladbs.org/docs/default-...terior-openings-ib-p-bc2014-106.pdf?sfvrsn=10


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2018)

Or not sure which edition, if it was sprinkled, eero was not required.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 17, 2018)

If the shutter is on a fusible link you wont be going out an EERO and the FD is not coming in


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> 2012 IBC (or 2015 & 2018 as applicable). Where "Protected (P)" openings are permitted in exterior walls.
> 
> *705.8.2 Protected openings.* Where openings are required to be protected, fire doors and fire shutters shall comply with Section 716.5 and fire window assemblies shall comply with Section 716.6.
> 
> ...




What is this??
Hotel, motel, apartment??

Other??


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 18, 2018)

Unless we can find a provisions for the EERO that directly opens to a yard or court that opens to a public way, fire shutters would not be prohibited. 
Also when the conditions would trigger the fuse of a fire shutter or deluge sprinkle, do you think that would still be satisfactory for escape and rescue during emergency?


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Unless we can find a provisions for the EERO that directly opens to a yard or court that opens to a public way, fire shutters would not be prohibited.
> Also when the conditions would trigger the fuse of a fire shutter or deluge sprinkle, do you think that would still be satisfactory for escape and rescue during emergency?





What is this??
Hotel, motel, apartment??

Other??


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2018)

“””Unless we can find a provisions for the EERO that directly opens to a yard or court that opens to a public way, fire shutters would not be prohibited. ”””


Huh?


“””fire shutters would not be prohibited. ”””


I know the code does not say this, Maybe if could be opened without special knowledge,

It does say without force greater, than normal operation.



I do not think I would approve them.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 18, 2018)

Same condition if it where an automatic-closing  fire window, it is functional until heat triggers the shutters, at that point would you still be accessing that EERO even without the shutters?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 18, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Ron, Thank you for that reference.
> This is an EERO and the wall opening is less than 10 ft., is the shutter still permitted and can it be interior, exterior or does it need to be both sides?


In accordance with NFPA 80, unless acceptable to the AHJ, activation shall be from both sides of the wall.


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Same condition if it where an automatic-closing  fire window, it is functional until heat triggers the shutters, at that point would you still be accessing that EERO even without the shutters?



Code does not address that.

Plus as someone stated it is also for firefighters to get into the building


And possibly if needed 

For them to get OUT


----------

